# 1st appointment..lister clinic 1st august



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Good news.. I have my first appointment 1st august at the Lister Clinic.. we are so excited!
They dont have a problem with me being nearly 35, so fingers crossed all goes well and they accept me...
I cant wait.
Ann Marie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

thats wonderful news

I guess your ultra excited

wishing you lots of luck

Why not pop across and join the lister ladies on their thread

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101442.0

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link Em, will do that now xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well done really pleased for you


----------

